# Aria Pro II PE1000 GC



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever seen one of these or played one for that matter. I am thinking 80's here. Japan. But never seen one with that kind of control section.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The upper and lower bout design looks like a Yamaha Weddington from the 80s and early 90s.

















But it just has the usual 2T/2V but a blade switch 3-way or 5-way? The thing real about the Weddington was the heel.










I'd like to see the back of that Aria


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The GC is apparently for Garry Cott? But might be Gerry Cott of the Boomtown Rats. A search for Garry Cott brings up nothing


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FOUND IT! 1980. It does have the same or similar heel. Quite like both models were made by the Japanese guitar builder.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It appears to be a really well made guitar. I would assume not a huge amount of them out there since it was a signature guitar. I seen one on eBay dude was looking for minimum $1000 starting bid.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some info on those controls. They have just about everything on there

More details on each of the switches (number matches the pic on the right hand)

three position Pickup selector
master volume
master tone
booster switch (powered by 9V battery)
booster treble control
coiltap switch (switching front and rear humbucking at once)
phase reversal switch (switching the phase of front and rear pickup. Down - in phase, Up - out of phase)
six position tone selector (somthign similar to Gibson 345 tonality palette switch. Switching from low cut to high cut)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Those controls i think we're to compete with the BC rich craze going on at the time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Weddington, which could be had for around 5-$600 about 8 years ago are now over $2000 on Reverb.com. Doesn't surprise me. My Matsumoku built Epi Riviera has gone up 4x or more in 10 years. So a starting bid of a grand is likely in line with other lesser known MIJ guitars from the early to mid 80s.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.sharpenedflat.com/vintage-guitar/Aria-Pro-II-PE-1000GC-0121


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I really wanted a weddington when I found out you could get a singlecut guitar with that heel style.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Couple of more pics and a better one of the controls


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would gut the electronics and make it 1 vol and pickup selector as out of the way as possible. This is because a) I the volume knob on everything and b) I have pedals for those jobs haha.

I dig the blue!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never seen this one, though I've seen the PE models.

I have an older PE double-cut with a sparkle top and three P90s.
There's a coil tap on the tone pot, pretty versitile guitar.
It's not here at the moment though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone ever seen one of these or played one for that matter. I am thinking 80's here. Japan. But never seen one with that kind of control section.
> 
> View attachment 16726
> 
> ...


Many of you know I don't really care for blue guitars but this one is quite the bluety.


----------

